# How many hours on your incans, and for what?



## Grijon (Oct 9, 2019)

The lifetime stash of bulbs thread got me wondering: how many hours a day or week do you use incandescent flashlights, and what are you doing with them?

Lately I’ve been using incan Maglites about 3 hours a day; two hours of D-cell use in the morning for ceiling-bounced room lighting and another one hour of AA MiniMag in the evening to read.

What are my fellow CPFers doing?


----------



## badtziscool (Oct 9, 2019)

Funny that you post about incans. Lately, I've been going simple with my flashlight setup. Programming them for 1 or 2 modes and that's it. In doing so, I've picked up some my Surefires (C2, 6P, M3) and putting incan bulbs and playing with them. I forget how well they throw and also how well colors are rendered, despite them being such a warm tint. I'm sure the relatively short runtimes and bulb life will soon remind me of why LEDs, for the most part, are better overall.


----------



## Greenbean (Oct 9, 2019)

Hmmm,

I have had my Phillips bulb modded Mag-Charger with FM reflector by the back door for a few years now. 

It’s a rather bright incan but when I’m running out to the shed it’s nice because I can put it between my ribs and upper arm and use both of my hands to work the padlock. 

Obviously it gets used more in the fall when it’s darker outside.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 9, 2019)

in my case, maybe an hour a year now, between half a dozen inc lights, or even less, they are shelf queens mostly, kept only as collectable items. i also have few 2d lights and 6v lanterns as loaners.


----------



## id30209 (Oct 9, 2019)

I have around 5h per week. Hopefully it will be more when i finish building one AlanB regulator for short FM Elephant II.
Biggest users are FM 1794 with AW softstarter, M6 with PhD regulator (WA1185) and 2D Mag with also PhD (WA1164)


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 9, 2019)

Back when I lived in a place with no free lumens (ie light pollution) my incan minimag was plenty bright for most of my flashlight needs. A mid 1990's model still has the original bulb after probably a couple hundred hours. It's retired now. Replaced by LED lights. 
My 2000-ish Solitaire incan was used for about 15 years before a small LED light replaced it. Same bulb. 

These days I use a 2C light Scout24 gifted me the most incan-wise. It puts out maybe 10-15 lumens but the beam appears a lot brighter and is very useable in low light scenarios, trouble is where I live you can drive around at night without even turning on your headlights. Anyway it probably has 20 or so hours on the vacuum (pre-krypton/xenon) PR2 bulb. 

I have several really really old lights with the original bulb in them that still light. Some are 100 years old and the bulbs are very rare so they rarely get used. Only me and Mrs. Fixer get to see those lit. Everybody else has to just take my word for it. 

My 1969 Kel-Lite 2C has a pair of 18500 lifepo cells driving a 4 cell Maglite bipin I figure to get maybe another charge out of before it poofs. Each charge is good for about an hour before the low voltage circuit kicks in. But that's an hour of about 150 lumens from a 2C flashlight so it's fun while it lasts. I'm at about 5 hours on the original (Maglite) bulb in that one. 

My ROP scares me. So it comes out to play on those "holy crap that's bright" moments when I brag a little to friends or family by shining it on a neighbors light sensing porch light to turn it off from 50 yards away. lol. Yet the unprotected batteries get mighty warm mighty fast so I see that ultra-low resistance photon thrower feels like I'm carrying a hand grenade with the pin pulled. An older member Kabible fixed up a 2C Maglite with free flowing innerds and a custom reflector by (iirc) the sandwich shoppe. He sold it here for a lot less than it would have cost me to build one. Dam thing is so radical the fillament glows for like 3 seconds after the power is cut off. I have about 1 hour on the bulb it came with but managed to score a few more back in like 016 before they became more rare than an honest politician. 

I suppose my 1980's 2D Maglite has the longest 'running' bulb in it for incan lights I still use. Maybe 50 hours a year on that one for about 3 years now. A PR base Maglite xenon and ultra clear poly carbonate lens on that one probably kick out the front about 30 or so Maglite style lumens on new Rayovacs.

My table lamp in my den has a krypton but I installed in 2012 that still lights up every evening for a few hours. They said 10 year lifespan and I'm not finding that incorrect yet.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm not sure why the myth continues that incan bulbs always burn out, or burn out quickly. Is it from watching too many bad scary movies? Lack of experience using incan lights? Whatever the subject is, most internet discussion forums tend to become echo chambers over time, so I imagine as more time goes by and less and less users will have experience with incans the idea that incan bulbs will burn out after using them a little while will only become more pervasive than it already is.

To answer the OP's question, right now I have an E1e with an MN01 and a beam filter sitting next to me on the table. I like the soft low incan light it provides around the house at night powered by a single CR123A or two AA batteries. My incan uses change by the day though, and certainly by the week. I was playing around with an HID in the back earlier.


----------



## Grijon (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you for the responses so far!

ampdude, I think you nailed it as to the myth continuance. I've seen a lot of movies and I've never used incandescent flashlights as much I have been these last few weeks. I've had these lights for years now and I try to keep two extra bulbs per light, but I have not been changing them much.

bykfixer, those are some incredible numbers! I never would have guessed that flashlight bulbs would go hundreds of hours. That is awesome and so fun to hear. You make me wish that I kept track of total hours per light and bulb, ha ha.

id30209, I am thinking that my first hotwire project will be this winter. That is so cool that you're using those lights so much weekly.

alpg88, Greenbean, badtizcool, thanks for the responses! It's so funny how much more fun our hobby is when we can know what others are doing.


----------



## archimedes (Oct 10, 2019)

About 99% of my incandescent lamp use is with my SureFire A2.

It still sees regular (weekly but not daily) occasional use. I would guess maybe an hour or two per week, in total.

And with its soft-start circuit, I cannot recall the last time I had to replace a bulb[emoji106]


----------



## ampdude (Oct 10, 2019)

I've never had an A2 bulb go bad either. I've never even heard of such a thing! I think about the only way you could do that to a good one would be to drop it hard while it was running.


----------



## Grijon (Oct 11, 2019)

I have a few Surefire incandescent P60s and a P90, but I have never run them much because of the battery runtimes.

I would be interested in a Light Miser (or however your spell it) tailcap.

I'm also thinking about doing a long-term underdrive test on a P60 by daily running it an hour on a 16650 to learn firsthand just what happens and how long it takes.

Maybe now I need to keep an eye out for an A2, too...lol, thanks guys!

Archi, is yours stock on primaries?


----------



## ampdude (Oct 11, 2019)

P60's run for an hour on just two batteries, and I've run P90's forever on lithium ion cells for free lumens. My favorite combo has always been P90 in a C3 with two 17500's. If I run out of juice or the temp gets too cold or hot for lithium ions I can always throw in three primaries (CR123A's) and carry on.


----------



## archimedes (Oct 11, 2019)

Grijon said:


> ....
> 
> Maybe now I need to keep an eye out for an A2, too...lol, thanks guys!
> 
> Archi, is yours stock on primaries?









I have a few (others not pictured)

Some are stock, running on (2x) CR123A, but most of my A2 use is with a @calipsoii ring and rechargeables.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 12, 2019)

This thread causes me to use my incan lights more often lately.


----------



## Grijon (Oct 12, 2019)

ampdude said:


> P60's run for an hour on just two batteries, and I've run P90's forever on lithium ion cells for free lumens. My favorite combo has always been P90 in a C3 with two 17500's. If I run out of juice or the temp gets too cold or hot for lithium ions I can always throw in three primaries (CR123A's) and carry on.


OK, you have me looking at 17500s now, LOL.



archimedes said:


> I have a few (others not pictured)
> 
> Some are stock, running on (2x) CR123A, but most of my A2 use is with a @calipsoii ring and rechargeables.





bykfixer said:


> This thread causes me to use my incan lights more often lately.


----------



## rrego (Oct 14, 2019)

Now that it's getting dark earlier, incans are used for evening walks. There are good streches of very dark street/no street lights and my Mag running a Tad high lumen bulb or M3 head on a Leef 2x18650 also running a Tad bulb or KT1 also running a Tad bulb, well you get the idea 😁 the throwers are nice to bounce light off street signs/reflectors way down the waaayyy...on misty nights, the "shape" of the beam is really fun to see in action.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm thinking 4C Maglite season. 3 cell krypton of course.


----------



## rjking (Oct 14, 2019)

and,, I thought, I was the only one using incandescent lights nightly simply to check on windows and door locks before going to bed.


----------



## fivemega (Oct 14, 2019)

Grijon said:


> I have a few Surefire incandescent P60s and a P90, but I have never run them much because of the battery runtimes.


*I use P61 in this host powered by pair of 18650. Much brighter than P60, much longer run time and free lumens.
Also possible to use P90 and P91 using four 18350 (2P/2S) 
Another possiblity is using four primery cells (2P/2S) with P60. slightly overdriven P60, Whiter beam color, 2.5 hours run time and excellent for emergency use.*


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Oct 14, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> I'm thinking 4C Maglite season. 3 cell krypton of course.



You’d use a 3 cell bulb in a 4 cell light to overdrive it?


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 15, 2019)

So far so good frodo. 
It doesn't turn it into a sunlamp but it definitely makes a 4c brighter. 
I keep a 3 cell bulb in the tailcap for the eventual day it  's but thus far it has a couple of dog walk type hours on it.

Tried some Tung Saul, Chicago Miniatures and Brinkmanns that only lasted a couple of minutes but the Maglite made ones are tough.


----------



## Lumen83 (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm at about 7 Hrs a week. I generally only use incans. They're 6Ps with different chinese knockoff bulbs. One is really bright and one is pretty dim. One for outside and one for inside. Both are running over 16650s. My EDC is an LED light but I hardly use that.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 16, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> So far so good frodo.
> It doesn't turn it into a sunlamp but it definitely makes a 4c brighter.
> I keep a 3 cell bulb in the tailcap for the eventual day it  's but thus far it has a couple of dog walk type hours on it.
> 
> Tried some Tung Saul, Chicago Miniatures and Brinkmanns that only lasted a couple of minutes but the Maglite made ones are tough.



That's why I keep my krypton mag bulbs around. They seem to tolerate overdriving pretty well. I haven't tried it much with the mag xenons though. They have the rep for being less forgiving.


----------



## Grijon (Oct 16, 2019)

I have blown two 5-cell xenon White Star II bulbs in less than an hour by putting them in a 6-cell light on NiMH, but I haven't tried it with any others yet.

I've got 4 hours of 16650 time on a stock Surefire P60. It sure is fun using a P60 without burning two batteries per hour.

Thanks for all of the responses, everyone!


----------



## Grijon (Oct 16, 2019)

Lumen83 said:


> ... I generally only use incans...My EDC is an LED light but I hardly use that.


This is pretty similar to my situation the last several weeks 



rjking said:


> and,, I thought, I was the only one using incandescent lights nightly simply to check on windows and door locks before going to bed.


Ah ha ha, not by a long shot, it seems!



rrego said:


> ...on misty nights, the "shape" of the beam is really fun to see in action.


There is something so incredibly satisfying about seeing the beam shape in mist/fog/steam/whatever, and I do feel like incans are even more satisfying in this than LEDs.


----------



## Grijon (Oct 16, 2019)

fivemega said:


> *I use P61 in this host powered by pair of 18650. Much brighter than P60, much longer run time and free lumens...*


That's really cool, fivemega, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 16, 2019)

Maglite kryptons seem to play nice with the voltage alkalines provide when over driven 1 cell higher from 4 cells and up. A 2 cell bulb in a 3 cell light doesn't last very long. I prefer the beam the kryptons provides over the PR base xenons in a Maglite. Now in fixed head lights by Don Keller like Kel Lites or Bianchis, the xenon looks pretty good. 

I know, I know, alkaleaks and all that but they are a lot more friendly to incan bulbs. I suppose it's the sagging output over time versus the steady feed of output with rechargeables.


----------



## Grijon (Oct 16, 2019)

Right on, bykfixer. I figured that the jump from 5 to 6 was the smallest so would be a good place to start, but two things happened: the bulbs kept blowing in the big light and none of the smaller lights have needed a new bulb yet! LOL

So I still plan on testing a 4-cell bulb in my 5D light, but I'm waiting for the original bulb to go out first...

Got my first set of NiMH D cells, so my 4D incan Maglite that I've been running on alkalines is going to get even more use. All my other D incan Maglites have Eneloops in 2xAA parallel adapters so far. If these LSD NiMH Ds work out well I plan to convert all the Mags to LSD NiMH.


----------



## Grijon (Oct 16, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> ...I know, I know, alkaleaks and all that ...


I have been very vocally anti-alkaline in the past, but I've now run something like three dozen alkaline D cells through incan Maglites with no issues. The cells are never in the light for more than 2 or 3 weeks tops, and I've been blessed with no leaks so far.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 16, 2019)

i used to put 1 cell less bulb in maglites, my experience are same as others here as far as output, however i noticed 1 thing, overdriven krypton bulbs are more likely to burn out if dropped while on. the filament is brighter, but less shockproof.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 16, 2019)

Grijon said:


> I have been very vocally anti-alkaline in the past, but I've now run something like three dozen alkaline D cells through incan Maglites with no issues. The cells are never in the light for more than 2 or 3 weeks tops, and I've been blessed with no leaks so far.



My experience is the AA and especially AAA cells are prone to leaks more than C and D cells. Sure if you leave some D's in a Maglite for several years, they'll probably be leaked and corroded when you open up the light, but as I mentioned in another thread I've seen AA's new in the package with an exp date 8+ years in the future leaked all over the place. Seems to be more or better quality control on C's and D's. Or maybe we just don't notice it as much because we don't use a lot of them anymore. And I don't recall seeing a lantern battery with F cells leak before, though the cheaper lantern batteries have D cells in them. Reminds me that I need to check a several year old battery in a lantern light now.

Seems like years ago, alkaline batteries didn't leak nearly as much as they do nowadays. Maybe it helps the battery makers sell more of other types of batteries. Or maybe they just make them too fast and with too lax QC nowadays. Or maybe all is the case now!


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 17, 2019)

Only leaks I've had since joining here were Energizers, Duracells and those GoingFu type that come in low budget items like tv remotes or $2 flashlights. Size didn't matter. 

After reading _why _they leak I even tried to coax a few Rayovacs into leaking before leaving them in my 4c Maglite. Thus far Ive had no Rayovacs leak. 
I have a 1x aaa light that really sucks up juice from a battery and ran it a few times until the cell quit, which was like 20 minutes on a regular alkaline. Using Rayovac e-cells (the blue kind). Battery got all warm after a few minutes but never flinched. I'd set the depleted cell aside for a few days before disposing and no ooze left the casing. Energizers and Duracells would ooze out 'snot' overnight after using them in that light. 

Anyway after that I feel confident in leaving Rayovacs in my 4c with 3 cell bulb. I can definitely understand the filament breaking if dropped while being over driven, which is why I keep a 4 cell bulb in the tailcap of my 4c.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 18, 2019)

I've seen all three brands leak, but recently the worst offenders have been newer Energizers (Exp 2027) in AAA and AA. Seen some very old (exp 2007) Duracell and Rayovac AA's in the past year that developed leaks as well. I should have thrown them away years ago though, even though the charge was still good on the batteries. I usually keep partially depleted batteries in those plastic sandwich meat containers and it ruined most of the other batteries in there.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 20, 2019)

This morning my wifes oldest left a book of matches on my coffee table before he left. They sat next to an incan flashlight I had left on the coffee table last night. 

It reminded me of incan versus LED as I used a butane lighter to light a cigarette. It dawned on me how we used to rely on matches before the butane lighter like we relied on light bulbs before LED's. Along those lines this thread could be 'how many seconds do your matches last' instead of how many months does your BiC lighter last. 

Here in 2019 I use an LED light way more than incan same with a butane lighter instead of a match. But when a pilot light is out in my home, nothing replaces my supply of fire on a stick to solve that issue. Now with a light bulb flashlight there are times when my pilot light is a mood of serenity that only the gentle glow of a light bulb can relight. Like the match I know the bulb is a lot more temporary so I opt for the LED for the reliability. It's funny to think of a light bulb like a match when there was a time the light bulb was the only practical way to get electric fire on a stick. They lasted plenty long back then. They still do. We just prefer LED's for the same reason as butane lighters.


----------



## LeanBurn (Oct 20, 2019)

We should really move St Incans day 6 months to October/November. It is tough to use the light when the sun is up until 9:30pm and usable ambient light until 10pm.
This time of year I can bring it out just after dinner for a full 4 +hours of usable incan time, way more fun.

My 2c


----------



## Grijon (Oct 20, 2019)

LeanBurn said:


> We should really move St Incans day 6 months to October/November. It is tough to use the light when the sun is up until 9:30pm and usable ambient light until 10pm.
> This time of year I can bring it out just after dinner for a full 4 +hours of usable incan time, way more fun.
> 
> My 2c


I quite agree. We're up to 4c.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 21, 2019)

I also agree. I'm not really into flashlights in August when it's boiling out and the sun is out most of the time. If only we could still buy 6c's.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 21, 2019)

How about November 1st? It's such a lonely nothing special day and with the kids all bouncing off the walls from eating candy, ya gotta get outside for some sanity……


----------



## ampdude (Oct 21, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> How about November 1st? It's such a lonely nothing special day and with the kids all bouncing off the walls from eating candy, ya gotta get outside for some sanity……



St Incans Day moved to All Saints Day? Makes sense to me. I like it.


----------



## id30209 (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes! Why only 1 day? Let’s make it a month!


----------



## ampdude (Oct 21, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Yes! Why only 1 day? Let’s make it a month!



This thread is full of great ideas.


----------



## Grijon (Oct 21, 2019)

I wore a bulb out! LOL.

My 4D Mag quietly went out this morning. I had a 5D running next to it, so I wasn't left in the dark when it happened. A new Magnum Star II xenon (the only kind I have on hand) went in and it's back up with a noticeably whiter beam; now it's making the 5D look kind of sad, ha ha.

I would guess that bulb had at least 30 hours on it. Running 4 NiMH D cells with a Kaidomain OP or MOP reflector, it's a pretty sweet beam.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 21, 2019)

That doesn't surprise me, the old lamps unless overdriven are pretty lame compared to the magnumstars. I remember when I first tried the original potted magnumstar version back in the mid-2000's, it was way better than the krypton. More throwy too. Even the old pre-2005 Minimag bulbs are not very good either. They've had at least a couple different versions in the past ten or fifteen years that improved the lumens and color temp a lot.


----------



## Grijon (Oct 22, 2019)

Now this morning my 2D bulb just went out, ha ha! I had the 16650-powered P60 in a 6P running next to it, so like yesterday I wasn't left in the dark.

In my mind this shows just how much I am using my incans in the past month or so compared to the years that I've had them. Not counting the 6D I believe I've only changed 2 Maglite D bulbs ever before this week.

Same deal, just replaced the bulb and it's back up with a whiter beam. This one has a stock reflector, so....lol. Running on 2x2 Eneloop AAs.

Every time I use my 2D I'm amazed at how bright it is compared to how dim I remember it being when I first got it; it makes me think that I bought the light with a krypton bulb installed.

And that quiets my thought of getting some kryptons to compare...



Ah, down the road I'll just have to get a set of lights specifically for krypton, like all black for nostalgia, neh?


----------



## LeanBurn (Oct 22, 2019)

I went on a walk last night in full dark down a country road with the Maglite 2D. I must be getting older as 27 Lumens wasn't as bright as I remembered it to be. I managed fine as to light my way in my direct vicinity, however I was not able to view around as much as I am used to.


----------



## id30209 (Oct 22, 2019)

LeanBurn said:


> I went on a walk last night in full dark down a country road with the Maglite 2D. I must be getting older as 27 Lumens wasn't as bright as I remembered it to be. I managed fine as to light my way in my direct vicinity, however I was not able to view around as much as I am used to.



27lm isn`t much... or am i used to high power bulbs...

Grijon, you can still find these babies.


----------



## id30209 (Oct 28, 2019)

Going for a trip so i won’t be able to use full incan arsenal until mid Nov but this FM1794 goes in the pocket


----------



## id30209 (Nov 1, 2019)

And day 1 is almost gone...45min on 60% and 5-10min on 100%
FM 11V axial bulb paired with AW regulator






Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## fivemega (Nov 2, 2019)

id30209 said:


> FM 11V axial bulb paired with AW regulator



*Regulator or soft start?*


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 2, 2019)

I love this setup with the axial and the aw softstart. One of my very few neversells


----------



## id30209 (Nov 2, 2019)

fivemega said:


> *Regulator or soft start?*


AW softstart for P/C/M tailcaps


----------



## id30209 (Nov 2, 2019)

ma tumba said:


> I love this setup with the axial and the aw softstart. One of my very few neversells



This bulb is outstanding! None of my FM's will be on sale.


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 2, 2019)

Actually, an axial bulb is perfect in a focusable light. When you defocus, you still have the tight hotspot, what you change is the size of the corona around it. Huge difference from regular hot wires. This works in this host and modified maglites as well


----------



## id30209 (Nov 2, 2019)

Oh yeah, you’re right! Too bad they are not available anymore. And runtime is great. It last (my usage everyday) as HDS on max with any other led...


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## id30209 (Nov 2, 2019)

Do you incan...?


----------



## ma tumba (Nov 3, 2019)

Too bad I can't like posts on the forum


----------



## id30209 (Nov 3, 2019)

Flooder vs sniper... ma tumba was right about that hotspot[emoji1690]







So much talk about incans yet i feel alone...


----------



## Grijon (Nov 7, 2019)

Awesome, awesome stuff!


----------



## id30209 (Nov 7, 2019)

Hand warmer. The best time of year to use incans!









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ampdude (Nov 10, 2019)

That's always something you never hear! Hahaha!!! That and your lens never builds up with snow. A Surefire high powered incan running quality primary cells is pretty handy in a blizzard.


----------



## Grijon (Nov 26, 2019)

Grijon said:


> ...My 4D Mag quietly went out this morning...


And it just went out again this morning, exactly in the same spot at last time 



> I would guess that bulb had at least 30 hours on it.



I've been using it fairly regularly, so it may have had 30 or more hours on the bulb that just went out. I believe the Magnum Star II xenon are rated for something like 30 hours, does anyone have "official" info?



> Running 4 NiMH D cells with a Kaidomain OP or MOP reflector, it's a pretty sweet beam.


I ordered glass lenses when I got the reflectors but never put one on until this last week. OH MY GOODNESS. I love the glass upgrade!! Every Mag I have will be getting both Kaidomain parts, reflector and lens.

Tads Customs G4 with 10W and 20W Phillips bulbs either in HK or on the boat. I plan for them to go into this 4D Mag with 4x NiMH LSD D cells.


----------



## Grijon (May 24, 2020)

Grijon said:


> I believe the Magnum Star II xenon are rated for something like 30 hours, does anyone have "official" info?



I've been running 3D, 4D, 5D Magnum Star II extensively since this post and can now say from personal experience that mid-20s is a repeatable, reasonable expectation for these bulbs running on alkaline and NiMH.


----------



## ampdude (May 25, 2020)

Grijon said:


> I've been running 3D, 4D, 5D Magnum Star II extensively since this post and can now say from personal experience that mid-20s is a repeatable, reasonable expectation for these bulbs running on alkaline and NiMH.



Did they burn out or is that just where you are at with them right now?


----------



## Grijon (May 25, 2020)

In the past months I have burned through several bulbs of each of the sizes listed, and they tend to burn out between 24 and 30 hours. This is mostly on NiMH.

I’ve been using tailstanding Mags for two hours every morning instead of using lightswitches, and I really enjoy it 

I recently bought Powerowl NiMH D cells for the 3D and 5D, so they join the 4D with its Tenergy Centuras and I have all three with fresh Magnum Star IIs running together this morning - it’s a pleasing sight.


----------



## Lumen83 (May 27, 2020)

I can't even seem to burn through the first set of Chinese P60 knockoff lamps I bought about 3 years ago for my 6Ps. I'm still using them every day. I have one I probably use for about a half hour each day. I thought it would be burnt out by now but its still going strong. Thats good and bad. Good that it is pretty cost effective. Bad that I stocked up on a life time supply based on thinking they'd each last a year and I may last 20 more lol.


----------



## Grijon (May 31, 2020)

Yes, life will always surprise when you pay attention to it 

For example, I just had two bulbs go out within minutes of each other. Purely on NiMH D power, a 4D blew after 11:07 and a 5D at 11:03. That's 11 hours and so many minutes spread out over three runs.

Based on my firsthand recorded experiences with these lights and bulbs (I'm geeking out with this) I expected at least twice that much life out of them, so either NiMH is harder on bulbs than I thought, or I had two separate bulbs with issues that amazingly gave up effectively identical times.

So interesting! I'll keep sharing as I learn more.


----------



## bykfixer (May 31, 2020)

How much do the NiMH bulbs sag under load? (may have been answered already, if so my bad.) Say a 4 cell light with resting alkies would read 6 volts but be 4.8 under a load. Also I wonder if the mAH ability may be more with NiMH cells? Bulb able to burn a bit brighter, also leading to reduced lifespan? 

Interesting to know how chemestry affects bulb life though. Say like when I have a 3 cell bulb in a 4c I know to always use alkalines now.


----------



## SATX_Girl (Jun 17, 2020)

I use my Surefire A2 for about 2-3 hours daily for reading. I created a mount by my bed. It works great and I change the batteries every couple of weeks.


----------



## 325addict (Aug 9, 2020)

The one that absolutely has the most hours on it is my Surefire C3 Centurion with P90 Lamp Assembly. It has been on my desk since... I think 2010 or so, and EVERYBODY at the company uses it... still on its FIRST(!) P90! I just cannot believe it... OK, the glass envelope is pitch black but it still works... Mostly, the time it is used is just a minute or so per use, but.... the number of uses is literally countless. It has been dropped multiple times onto the concrete/stone floor, has dents and scratches all around, but still... that P90 is indestructible


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Aug 9, 2020)

Most of my night time reading incans (I wont use LED before Bed) are from the 60`s and 70`s and take a No8 battery (great for a protected 18650), and I use a 4.8v 300ma MES bulb in them, it`s a cozy color temp and is just perfect for reading with and will go all night no problem


----------

